# Modification et optimisation de mon processus



## Jeanyvon (28 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour 

J'ai fais mon petit processus pour automatiser mes action, même quand je dors ou que je ne suis pas chez moi.






Mais ici j'ai un souci je suis obligé de rentrer manuellement le temps de pause 
et moi j'aimerai qu'il se lance avec un temps de pause aléatoire entre 2 et 3 h.


Donc pour que vous comprenez bien, j'aimerai un Script qui puisse faire une pause de durée aléatoire entre 2 et 3 heures. 
Et par la suite faire les taches qui suivent.
Puis faire la boucle,  et attendre de nouveau entre 2 et 3 h mais à chaque fois il faut que le temps de pause soit différent et donc aléatoire (je pensait faire avec la fonction "rand") 


Merci


----------



## Maxmad68 (21 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Ton script peut être celui-ci:

```
set secondes_aleatoires to random number from 2 * 3600 to 3 * 3600
delay secondes_aleatoires
```

Si tu veux garder le dialog, tu peux le faire comme ça:

```
set secondes_aleatoires to random number from 2 * 3600 to 3 * 3600
repeat with countdown from secondes_aleatoires to 0 by -1
    display dialog "Temps restant: " & countdown giving up after 1
end repeat
```

J'espère avoir pu t'aider


----------

